# rsync on ZFS



## Paul-LKW (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all:

I am running 8.1 AMD-64 Box and I just trying ZFS and used it as backup disk, but unluckly I find there are errors;


```
rsync: failed to set times on "/path_to_file/.IMG_0130.1.JPG.HzQ3iQ": Value too large to be stored in data type (84)
```

After some Google it seems related to the 32 bits and 64 bits time stamp caused but never has solutions on such problem, so I POST here asking help.

Thx all.


----------



## AndyUKG (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

  Are you sending/receiving from an second server? Are you running current rsync versions on both? And is the system time set correctly on both?

thanks Andy.

PS also is the date stamp on the file you are trying to copy something reasonable?


----------



## Paul-LKW (Feb 23, 2011)

It is run on localhost copy not remotely. Any idea ?


----------



## AndyUKG (Feb 23, 2011)

And my other question? Ie what is the output of [cmd=]date[/cmd] and also [cmd=]ls -l /originalfile[/cmd]


----------



## Paul-LKW (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, I find out the problem. You are true, but I don't know why the source file somehow chagned to 2048 years. problem now solved, many thx for your advice.

:e


----------

